# Having a really hard time plz help



## Clemmer1 (Feb 12, 2011)

When your watching a movie or u have your mind off reality ... And once your done with all that.. Do u feel even more dreamy after.. Because I get this hardcore afterwards.. And also when I think on "how do we breath" after I have a hard time and I have a panic attack.. Is this Depersonalizeation .. Need help to subside the pain and the stress


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

Clemmer1 said:


> When your watching a movie or u have your mind off reality ... And once your done with all that.. Do u feel even more dreamy after.. Because I get this hardcore afterwards.. And also when I think on "how do we breath" after I have a hard time and I have a panic attack.. Is this Depersonalizeation .. Need help to subside the pain and the stress


Yes, that happens to me. After I first got DP, i found it impossible to watch films for a month or so. I would 'zone out' during the film and start to have thoughts about sounds in the environment that would lead my mind into a completely blank state, then i would fall into panic. If you feel you are observing your own thought process from outside, or that your body is somehow foreign or robotic, that is DP, but it is possible to have panic attacks without DP, obviously. Also, DP and Derealization are distinct, although usually they happen together. Did anything happen that started these feelings? Do you have any physical symptoms?


----------



## Clemmer1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah this all happend after one night after this pot I smoked...

And I got expelled from school and got kicked out of my house... Idk if that had anything to do with it or not??



resinoptes said:


> Yes, that happens to me. After I first got DP, i found it impossible to watch films for a month or so. I would 'zone out' during the film and start to have thoughts about sounds in the environment that would lead my mind into a completely blank state, then i would fall into panic. If you feel you are observing your own thought process from outside, or that your body is somehow foreign or robotic, that is DP, but it is possible to have panic attacks without DP, obviously. Also, DP and Derealization are distinct, although usually they happen together. Did anything happen that started these feelings? Do you have any physical symptoms?


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

Clemmer1 said:


> Yeah this all happend after one night after this pot I smoked...
> 
> And I got expelled from school and got kicked out of my house... Idk if that had anything to do with it or not??


How long ago?

Yes, any kind of trauma has a lot to do with it.

Often pot can be a trigger. Did the other things happen before or after?


----------



## Clemmer1 (Feb 12, 2011)

This happend about 5 months ago at the end of October ... And I had a whole lot of panic attacks after I smoked that pot .. That whole night I was up with constant worri and weird surroundings..

M


resinoptes said:


> How long ago?
> 
> Yes, any kind of trauma has a lot to do with it.
> 
> Often pot can be a trigger. Did the other things happen before or after?


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

Clemmer1 said:


> This happend about 5 months ago at the end of October ... And I had a whole lot of panic attacks after I smoked that pot .. That whole night I was up with constant worri and weird surroundings..
> 
> M


Mine started at the beginning of October.

Had you ever had panic attacks before?

Did you wake up feeling different the next morning?


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you taking any meds/therapy of any sort?


----------



## Clemmer1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope I have never been on meds and all I no of is that iv had a adrenalin rush bbut never a panic attack before this.. I always got a little ones when I first got high.. I smoked cigs before that for 3 years and keep smokin them because it gets my mind off things... I really thank you for helping me... I'm scared that I'll never get out



resinoptes said:


> Mine started at the beginning of October.
> 
> Had you ever had panic attacks before?
> 
> Did you wake up feeling different the next morning?


----------



## Clemmer1 (Feb 12, 2011)

And yes I did wake up the Next morning feeling really weird



resinoptes said:


> Are you taking any meds/therapy of any sort?


----------



## mom/recoveringdpteen (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, When my son was 14 he had really bad dp for a year after he smoked pot. He felt it a little bit off and on and then one night it just settled in and wouldnt go away.
It got worse over time. He went from being a really happy kid to feeling he had completely lost his identity and purpose in life. He couldnt cope with school but on the advice of a therapist we pushed him everyday to get up and try to maintain the appearance of a normal life. He kept up with his friends even though he felt weird around them, played goalie for his hockey team (increasingly badly because the game didnt feel real), tried to play guitar but couldnt feel enough emotion to write songs, had to drop some courses at school and failed a couple too, but he KEPT GOING and putting one foot in front of the other. He is my hero. And so are you. You are very brave and must continue to be. It is the only way out. What really helped him, and speeded his recovery was finding a therapist, but specifically a COGNITIVE BEHAVIOR THERAPIST . in the beginning I took my son to New York to see Dr. Daphne Simeon, the world expert on DP. She was very kind and told him because he was so young and was trying he was going to be okay, which at the time he didnt believe. . She prescribed clomipramine which was hard on him (made him tired etc) but at the same time really slowed down his anxious repetitive thoughts so he was open to the cognitive behavior therapy. AFter that we started seeing the cognitive behavior therapist. She was young and didnt know much about dp but was willing to acknowledge and accept his feelings. They began to work on challenging all his negative, repetitive thoughts about life and dp. Slowly, slowly he began to respond to those ideas and to challenge his thoughts. He had nothing else to lose. It took about 14 months to get better from the time dp set in. He felt worse and worse for about six of those months and then the recovery began. Today he is excelling at school, writing songs, is in two bands and feels really good about life. He is 16 and much more mature than other kids his age because of what he went through. It was frightening
but it all turned out okay. Hang in there. Find some piece of inner strength and keep going

DP Mom


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mom/recoveringdpteen said:


> Hi, When my son was 14 he had really bad dp for a year after he smoked pot. He felt it a little bit off and on and then one night it just settled in and wouldnt go away.
> It got worse over time. He went from being a really happy kid to feeling he had completely lost his identity and purpose in life. He couldnt cope with school but on the advice of a therapist we pushed him everyday to get up and try to maintain the appearance of a normal life. He kept up with his friends even though he felt weird around them, played goalie for his hockey team (increasingly badly because the game didnt feel real), tried to play guitar but couldnt feel enough emotion to write songs, had to drop some courses at school and failed a couple too, but he KEPT GOING and putting one foot in front of the other. He is my hero. And so are you. You are very brave and must continue to be. It is the only way out. What really helped him, and speeded his recovery was finding a therapist, but specifically a COGNITIVE BEHAVIOR THERAPIST . in the beginning I took my son to New York to see Dr. Daphne Simeon, the world expert on DP. She was very kind and told him because he was so young and was trying he was going to be okay, which at the time he didnt believe. . She prescribed clomipramine which was hard on him (made him tired etc) but at the same time really slowed down his anxious repetitive thoughts so he was open to the cognitive behavior therapy. AFter that we started seeing the cognitive behavior therapist. She was young and didnt know much about dp but was willing to acknowledge and accept his feelings. They began to work on challenging all his negative, repetitive thoughts about life and dp. Slowly, slowly he began to respond to those ideas and to challenge his thoughts. He had nothing else to lose. It took about 14 months to get better from the time dp set in. He felt worse and worse for about six of those months and then the recovery began. Today he is excelling at school, writing songs, is in two bands and feels really good about life. He is 16 and much more mature than other kids his age because of what he went through. It was frightening
> but it all turned out okay. Hang in there. Find some piece of inner strength and keep going
> 
> DP Mom


Thumbs up for the worlds best mom


----------



## Greeezly (Feb 6, 2011)

mom/recoveringdpteen said:


> Hi, When my son was 14 he had really bad dp for a year after he smoked pot. He felt it a little bit off and on and then one night it just settled in and wouldnt go away.
> It got worse over time. He went from being a really happy kid to feeling he had completely lost his identity and purpose in life. He couldnt cope with school but on the advice of a therapist we pushed him everyday to get up and try to maintain the appearance of a normal life. He kept up with his friends even though he felt weird around them, played goalie for his hockey team (increasingly badly because the game didnt feel real), tried to play guitar but couldnt feel enough emotion to write songs, had to drop some courses at school and failed a couple too, but he KEPT GOING and putting one foot in front of the other. He is my hero. And so are you. You are very brave and must continue to be. It is the only way out. What really helped him, and speeded his recovery was finding a therapist, but specifically a COGNITIVE BEHAVIOR THERAPIST . in the beginning I took my son to New York to see Dr. Daphne Simeon, the world expert on DP. She was very kind and told him because he was so young and was trying he was going to be okay, which at the time he didnt believe. . She prescribed clomipramine which was hard on him (made him tired etc) but at the same time really slowed down his anxious repetitive thoughts so he was open to the cognitive behavior therapy. AFter that we started seeing the cognitive behavior therapist. She was young and didnt know much about dp but was willing to acknowledge and accept his feelings. They began to work on challenging all his negative, repetitive thoughts about life and dp. Slowly, slowly he began to respond to those ideas and to challenge his thoughts. He had nothing else to lose. It took about 14 months to get better from the time dp set in. He felt worse and worse for about six of those months and then the recovery began. Today he is excelling at school, writing songs, is in two bands and feels really good about life. He is 16 and much more mature than other kids his age because of what he went through. It was frightening
> but it all turned out okay. Hang in there. Find some piece of inner strength and keep going
> 
> DP Mom


Wow, I got to cosign, you sounds like a really great and warm mother. I'm 19 now, got this a year ago- also induced by pot..
I definitely recover, I just don't notice the changes day to day.

Was wondering, did your son take any medication?


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont watch movies since i got this. Craps up the brain even more i found...

Better to let TV and movies go til your brain's healed. That makes it go faster too.


----------



## Solistice (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey im new to this website but i feel the same. i watched some movie but i cant remember what it was called. it was filmed from this guys point of view. Once the movie was over i was kind of looking at everything differently. as if im in a total different state of mind. i also think about my breathing. when i lay in bed sometimes trying to get to sleep. I find myself thinking about how i breathe, then i have to think about breathing in and outwards. i normally end up getting over this feeling. i don't know how but. Is this simillar to what you feel? thanks.


----------



## ozzyguy (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey there
Just joined this site today and saw your post
The key for me has always been to keep busy and occupied with things. Its when you have time to sit with you and your mind that you will feel very depersonalized. As hard as it may seem, throw yourself in the deep end - so to speak. If friends are going out, tag along you may surprise yourself at how you can distract yourself from your depersonalization just by hanging out. It might make you very uncomfortable at first but its an accomplishment when you realise you CAN do it. TV can be bad i zone out alot whilst watching movies, and my mind can race at times. Anyway let me know where you're at, I haven't even seen the dates on these messages!! I have had it for around 4-5 years now so If I can be of help then I'd love to!!!


----------

